# Sabe cuando/cuándo se acerca un peligro.



## Tezzaluna

Amig@s,

Tengo una duda con mi traducción.

"He knows when danger is approaching."

Sabe cuando/cuándo se acerca un peligro.

No sé si lleva acento o no.

Agradezco toda ayudita.

Besos,


Tezza


----------



## Chris K

It takes an accent only when it's used as a question or when it's a noun:

cuándo 


adv. interrog. En qué momento:
¿cuándo firmarás el contrato?
 m. El momento en el que ocurre algo:
ignoro el cuándo de estos acontecimientos.
See the WR dictionary:

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/cuando


----------



## bckr

Tezza, _cuando_, sin acento es la que quieres. Con acento es para una pregunta.


----------



## maxpapic

Tezzaluna said:


> "He knows when danger is approaching."



Si es interrogativo, lleva tilde. Si no lo es, no lo lleva. Para mi que no lo es. ¿Y a ti, como cuál te suena?


----------



## flljob

Yo sí pondría acento, porque es una interrogativa indirecta.

Él sabe cuándo firmará el contrato.


----------



## noisok

flijob tiene razón, es pregunta indirecta.


----------



## Tezzaluna

I was certain, *CERTAIN*, that I knew this rule:

¿Cuándo vienen de visita?
Vendrán cuando puedan.

Ugh.

I still believe it has no accent mark.

Sabe cuando se acercan los peligros.

I hate to doubt myself.

Tezza


----------



## flljob

¿Cuándo vienen? 
No sé cu*á*ndo vendrán, pero vendrán cu*a*ndo puedan.

Saludos


----------



## Tezzaluna

I will use "cuando", without the accent mark.

Many thanks.

Tezza


----------



## Lurrezko

Es un asunto controvertido en el Sólo Español. Debería llevar acento, en mi opinión. 

Saludos


----------



## noisok

el verbo saber necesita un complemento directo, el cual es la pregunta hecha indirectamente.


----------



## Alisterio

I agree with flljob, noisok and Lurrezko: it's an indirect question and therefore needs an accent. If you write it without the accent it means something like "he knows [at the same time that] danger is approaching", which obviously is pretty meaningless.

Think of (accentless) "cuando" as describing two parallel actions: "Me canso mucho cuando trabajo de noche"; "Cuando me senté a ver la televisión, sonó el teléfono".


----------



## Tezzaluna

I think that the fact that *he knows *means that it is not a question.

Sabe cuando se acerca un peligro.

If he didn't know it would be:

No sabe cuándo se acerca un peligro.

Am I so, so lost that I should permanently take down my translation shingle?

Tezza


----------



## Lurrezko

Tezzaluna said:


> I think that the fact that *he knows *means that it is not a question.



Ese es precisamente el origen de la controversia en el Sólo Español. Algunos foreros piensan que en el sentido de *saber *no hay nada de interrogativo, ni directo ni indirecto, y por tanto no lleva tilde. Sin embargo, en mi opinión, ese *cuando* sin acento suena como un relativo y cambia el sentido de la frase, como dice más arriba Alisterio. Tampoco hay nada de interrogativo en *leer*, pero considera este ejemplo:

_Pedro lee cuando debería comer. _(Lee cuando lo que debería hacer es comer)
_Pedro lee cuándo debería comer. _(Lee en qué momento debería comer, en un horario laboral, por ejemplo)

Saludos
Pedro


----------



## Tezzaluna

Yikes!

Is it me, or does your second example not make sense?  

Te digo que esto va de mal en peor.  Si antes dudaba, ahora ando perdidísima.

Un abrazote,

Tezza


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Don't worry, Tezza, it is not an easy example: _Pedro reads (in a timetable) at what time he should take his meal..._


----------



## Lurrezko

Tezzaluna said:


> Yikes!
> 
> Is it me, or does your second example not make sense?
> 
> Te digo que esto va de mal en peor.  Si antes dudaba, ahora ando perdidísima.
> 
> Un abrazote,
> 
> Tezza



Tiene perfecto sentido. Pedro lee los horarios de un viaje organizado, por ejemplo: no sabe *cuándo* tiene que comer y lee *cuándo* debe hacerlo.

A ver con otro ejemplo. Si el verbo fuera interrogativo, verías muy clara la diferencia:

_Juan pregunta cuando empieza la película _(En el momento en que empieza, él pregunta, ni antes ni después)
_Juan pregunta cuándo empieza la película_ (Pregunta en qué momento empieza)

El mismo matiz existe con otros verbos, aunque en su sentido no haya idea de interrogación:

_Juan mira cuando empieza la película_ (En el momento en que empieza, él mira. Antes quizá tenía los ojos cerrados)
_Juan mira cuándo empieza la película_ (Mira el horario en la cartelera del periódico)

Saludos


----------



## Tezzaluna

OK.

Juan asks at the very moment the movie starts.
Juan asks, "When does the movie start?"

Juan looks just as the movie starts.
Juan looks to find out when the movie starts.

I feel like I'm running around in circles.

Tezza


----------



## Lurrezko

Tezzaluna said:


> OK.
> 
> Juan asks at the very moment the movie starts.
> Juan asks, "When does the movie start?"
> 
> Juan looks just as the movie starts.
> Juan looks to find out when the movie starts.
> 
> I feel like I'm running around in circles.
> 
> Tezza



Eso es. ¿Cuál es la duda?


----------



## Tezzaluna

Lurrezko,

Bueno, pues, que es lo que he estado diciendo desde el principio (I think).



Tezza


----------



## Lurrezko

Ya sé: dices que si los verbos no connotan interrogación indirecta no debes usar tilde. Bueno, es una manera de verlo: ya te digo que hay gente autorizada en el Sólo Español que también lo enfoca así. Pero en todos mis ejemplos anteriores, la tilde cambia el sentido de la frase, una razón a tener en cuenta para ponerla. Tú decides.

Saludos


----------



## noisok

Según la gran explicación de Lurrezko,  cuando no lleva tilde el verbo saber tendria que querer decir notar o presentir o advertir, y según el diccionario el verbo funcionando intransitivamente puede significar eso.

*5.     * intr. Ser muy sagaz y advertido.

luego es valido sin tilde, y también con tilde.


----------



## Tezzaluna

Noisok,

And the saga continues...

Thanks, friend.

Tezza


----------



## Alisterio

This is a super tricky point in Spanish grammar, and it's easy to get tied up in knots with it - it might help to look at the "qué/que" distinction, which is the same basic point as "cuándo/cuando" or "cuál/cual" but is a bit easier to get to grips with because the two words are translated differently in English:

- Sabes *qué* quiero hacer en la tarde. = You know *what* I want to do this afternoon.
- Sabes *que* quiero ir al cine. = You know *that* I want to go to the cinema.

Note that the first of these sentences is a statement of fact, not a direct question (¿Sabes qué quiero hacer en la tarde? = Do you know what I want to do this afternoon?), but it still uses "qué" with an accent. I don't know if that makes things any clearer or just confuses them even more...


----------



## XiaoRoel

El problema, lo volveré a repetir, es que está mal formulada la norma académica. En vez de decir que se acentúan todos estos elementos pronominales, adverbiales y subjuncionales:
a) cuando se emplean en la modalidad impresivo-expresiva de la lengua (interrogaciones y exclamaciones);
b) y también cuando marcan oraciones subordinadas substantivas, o substantivadas, en función de OD de un verbo de conocimiento o actividad mental cognoscitiva;
la R. A. E. se atiene al viejo término de "interrogativas indirectas", procedente de la estructura oracional de la lengua latina (y en discusión acalorada engtre latinistas, pues muchos dudamos de la existencia de esta categoría sintáctica).
Mientras no cambien la regla, no habra razón, fuera de la pregunta o exclamación, para el uso de la tilde. Esto, evidentemente, causa distorsiones y anfibologías, especialmente en oraciones adjetivas (con que, cual, quien, cuyo), adjetivas adverbiales substantivadas (como las de cuando o donde) o modales (como).
Hay un error de formulación en la norma académica como se puede comprobar en las múltiples discusiones al respecto en estos foros.


----------



## Lurrezko

XiaoRoel said:


> El problema, lo volveré a repetir, es que está mal formulada la norma académica. En vez de decir que se acentúan todos estos elementos pronominales, adverbiales y subjuncionales:
> a) cuando se emplean en la modalidad impresivo-expresiva de la lengua (interrogaciones y exclamaciones);
> b) y también cuando marcan oraciones subordinadas substantivas, o substantivadas, en función de OD de un verbo de conocimiento o actividad mental cognoscitiva;
> la R. A. E. se atiene al viejo término de "interrogativas indirectas", procedente de la estructura oracional de la lengua latina (y en discusión acalorada engtre latinistas, pues muchos dudamos de la existencia de esta categoría sintáctica).
> Mientras no cambien la regla, no habra razón, fuera de la pregunta o exclamación, para el uso de la tilde. Esto, evidentemente, causa distorsiones y anfibologías, especialmente en oraciones adjetivas (con que, cual, quien, cuyo), adjetivas adverbiales substantivadas (como las de cuando o donde) o modales (como).
> Hay un error de formulación en la norma académica como se puede comprobar en las múltiples discusiones al respecto en estos foros.



Entiendo entonces que no tildaríamos ese *cuándo* porque la norma de la RAE al respecto está mal formulada, y aunque esa tilde fuera útil a menudo para romper la anfibología. Me sorprende este repentino seguidismo académico, amigo Xiao.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

> está mal formulada la norma académica


A esto yo no lo llamaría "seguidismo" precisamente. Creo que en lo que escribí antes dejé claro la incompetencia de los académicos a la hora de normativizar la lengua.


----------



## Lurrezko

XiaoRoel said:


> A esto yo no lo llamaría "seguidismo" precisamente. Creo que en lo que escribí antes dejé claro la incompetencia de los académicos a la hora de normativizar la lengua.



Quiero decir, Xiao, que del mismo modo que hacemos caso omiso de la nueva y arbitraria norma de acentuación de *sólo*, una tilde tan útil para deshacer un equívoco, podríamos hacer otro tanto con la norma que rige la acentuación de estos ejemplos, que tenemos por errónea, y regirnos por los criterios que has expuesto más arriba.


----------



## cuchicu

Exacto, estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Es una pregunta indirecta.

Slds


----------



## Irma2011

Lurrezko said:


> Quiero decir, Xiao, que del mismo modo que hacemos caso omiso de la nueva y arbitraria norma de acentuación de *sólo*, una tilde tan útil para deshacer un equívoco, podríamos hacer otro tanto con la norma que rige la acentuación de estos ejemplos, que tenemos por errónea, y regirnos por los criterios que has expuesto más arriba.


Pues sí, creo que podemos usar nuestro propio criterio, como en el caso de _'sólo'_. A la pregunta _"¿Cuándo viene?"_ se debería poder responder "_No sé cuándo viene"_, utilizando las mismas palabras, tilde incluida.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El problema es cuando no hay pregunta antes. Cuando el mensaje está fuera de la conversación y aislado de toda relación con preguntas o exclamaciones. Vuelvo a repetir el problema es decir que existe la categoría sintáctica de "interrogativas indirectas", que, por cierto, yo niego casi en absoluto. Es una terminología que mueve a mucha confusión incluso entre profesionales de la lingüística y de la filología. Es un concepto gramatical del latín y siempre mal usado en las lenguas romances. Ya en latín, como dije _supra_, muchos dudamos de su existencia.
*No existen interrogativas indirectas*, sino diferente tipos de estructuras oracionales subordinadas no substantivas en origen, pero substantivadas mediante una serie de mecanismos promocionales (según los casos), que actúan con verbos de funciones intelectivas como OD, es decir en función substantiva. Lo interrogativo, como lo exclamativo tiene que ver con los tonemas, con las modalidades del discurso y no con las estructuras sintácticas).
Es, para mí, uno de los grandes errores de la terminología lingüística (hay otro todavía más evidente: el del juego sujeto/predicado, de raíz aristotélica, pasado por Port-Royal y revalidado por la gramática generativa, que no pertenece a la lengua, sino a la lógica; pero eso es otro tema, y muy complicado).


----------



## Lurrezko

Gracias por la explicación, Xiao. Pongamos este ejemplo, para bajar a un nivel más pedestre:* Miré cuando podía hacerlo.* ¿Deberíamos, pues, acentuar para romper la obvia anfibología, o no hacerlo, amparándonos en la norma de la RAE, y dado que no es una "interrogativa indirecta"?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues ese es el problema. Yo creo que sí se deben acentuar todas estas particulas que introducen substantivadas completivas, aunque la gente piense lo contrario. Mi campaña antitilde tiene segundas, con ello intentaba hacer ver la inconsistencia de la norma ortográfica tal como está formulada. Quizás gallego de más, pero ya ves que no suelo desde hace tiempo dar la lata con el tema. Claro que quieren acento diacrítico, pero no por interrogativas ni exclamativas (donde el acento representa además de diacrisis, una especial entonación). Son cosas diferentes.
Te agradezco el que por fin me haya entendido alguien. Andas muy fino últimamente.


----------



## Lurrezko

XiaoRoel said:


> Andas muy fino últimamente.



Tú que me miras con buenos ojos.


----------



## Irma2011

XiaoRoel said:


> El problema es cuando no hay pregunta antes. Cuando el mensaje está fuera de la conversación y aislado de toda relación con preguntas o exclamaciones. Vuelvo a repetir el problema es decir que existe la categoría sintáctica de "interrogativas indirectas", que, por cierto, yo niego casi en absoluto.


 Yo seguro que no estoy tan fina como Lurrezko, pero, como paisana tuya, creo que entendí tus segundas. Pues bien, a mí me da la impresión de que en las frases substantivadas completivas que comienzan por las palabras ‘cuando’, ‘donde’…. (¿cómo hay que escribirlas para que no presupongan ya una elección?) ‘subyace’ una pregunta. No creo que el acento, que parece que varios de nosotros defendemos, no sería solamente una grafía diacrítica. Y también creo que hay una ligera diferencia en la entonación. 
 Voy a utilizar el verbo ‘_saber’_ para no salirme demasiado del guión: _“Sabe cuando lo está mirando el jefe”_ (Quiero decir que, por la cuenta que le tiene, ‘se esfuerza y sabe hacer el trabajo’ cuando el jefe está delante. Contexto poco probable, pero posible). _“Sabe cuándo lo está mirando el jefe”_ (Aquí lo que sabe es en qué momento lo mira el jefe)Pregunta que subyace: _“Cuándo lo está mirando el jefe? _ _Pasa lo mismo en los ejemplos que ha dado Lurrezko:__“Juan mira cuando empieza la película" _(En ese momento)
“_Juan mira cuándo empieza la película”__Pregunta subyacente__: “¿Cuándo empieza la película?”__ __Pero quizá sea esta una cuestión bizantina y tenéis que perdonarme po la insistencia. Por cierto, me interesa lo que dices del latín. Dices que el término _"interrogativas indirectas" procede de la estructura oracional de la lengua latina, pero que muchos latinistas dudáis de la existencia de esta categoría sintáctica. Esto creo que, a pesar de ser gallega, no lo pesco. Pero eso es latín y puede que no puedas explicarlo en este foro.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Bueno, debo reconocer que el nivel al que han llevado la discusión Xiao y Lurrezko me sobrepasa con creces. Desgraciadamente, también me deja con la terrible sensación de que aquí, como ha ocurrido varias veces últimamente, la RAE ha complicado en vez de simplificar las cosas. Yo sobreviví antes en mi vida dos cambios grandes en las reglas de la acentuación, pero me declaré en rebeldía con el tercero. Primero, porque estoy ya muy viejo para aprender nuevas y muy distintas reglas que a lo más usaré por unos pocos años. Segundo, porque estoy en pleno desacuerdo con al menos algunas de ellas, como por ejemplo las referentes al sólo/solo. Y tercero, porque considero que tales reglas deben ser fácilmente comprensibles para cualquier persona medianamente culta, y no requerir estudios especializados de gramática para descifrarlas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Desgraciadamente, también me deja con la terrible sensación de que aquí, como ha ocurrido varias veces últimamente, la RAE ha complicado en vez de simplificar las cosas. Yo sobreviví antes en mi vida dos cambios grandes en las reglas de la acentuación, pero me declaré en rebeldía con el tercero. Primero, porque estoy ya muy viejo para aprender nuevas y muy distintas reglas que a lo más usaré por unos pocos años. Segundo, porque estoy en pleno desacuerdo con al menos algunas de ellas, como por ejemplo las referentes al sólo/solo. Y tercero, porque considero que tales reglas deben ser fácilmente comprensibles para cualquier persona medianamente culta, y no requerir estudios especializados de gramática para descifrarlas.


Subscribo tus palabras.


----------



## Peterdg

XiaoRoel said:


> El problema, lo volveré a repetir, es que está mal formulada la norma académica. En vez de decir que se acentúan todos estos elementos pronominales, adverbiales y subjuncionales:
> a) cuando se emplean en la modalidad impresivo-expresiva de la lengua (interrogaciones y exclamaciones);
> b) y también cuando marcan oraciones subordinadas substantivas, o substantivadas, en función de OD de un verbo de conocimiento o actividad mental cognoscitiva;



Estoy completamente de acuerdo. Si lo formulasen así, quitaría toda posibilidad de discusiones. (Por lo menos si quieren que sigamos poniendo  la tilde en los casos que ellos pretenden describir con una "pregunta indirecta")

El problema es que a mucha gente esta formulación le provocaría la reacción: "¿Pero qué demonios es una subordinada sustantiva?"

Con "una pregunta indirecta" se imaginan algo, que sea correcto o no, pero se imaginan algo.

(Con esta última frase no quiero decir que sea partidario de la formulación de la RAE al respecto; ¡al contrario!)


----------

